# Camouflage Guide



## bceaglesfan (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently completed my first model a F-15 E Strike Eagle. Its mostly grey and looks pretty plain. I don't really feel like going out to buy any paints before xmas. Right now i have flat dark tan, flat camo green, an assortment of greys, black and white. Could someone post a tutorial or guide on painting camo. This is all new to me and i was hoping to use camo green, tan, and the already painted grey in the camouflage i dont really care about historical accurateness, just trying to try something new and hold myself over before i start my new mitsubishi zero project. Thanks in advance.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you're looking for accuracey then the camo colors you're talking about are wrong for the F-15. Camoflage colors like black, greens and tans applly to Vietnam era fighters such as the F-4 Phantom II.
I've always wondered what a modern day fighter would look like in '60s-70s era camo colors.............


----------



## bceaglesfan (Dec 12, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> If you're looking for accuracey then the camo colors you're talking about are wrong for the F-15. Camoflage colors like black, greens and tans applly to Vietnam era fighters such as the F-4 Phantom II.
> I've always wondered what a modern day fighter would look like in '60s-70s era camo colors.............


do you have a guide or tips? Im thinking something like this


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats not an E and its not in USAF colors. 

The Japanese Air Self Defense Force uses some flashy schemes (often for special occasions or shows). The F-15E is usually in a dark grey scheme in US service. You could model a foreign plane but they often have extensive modifications. 

F-15 E

http://www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/f_15e_strike_eagle_dual_role_fighter-wide.jpg

http://www.pixstel.com/492-fs-f-15e-strike-eagle_pics108-10875.jpg


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The only real 'guide' would be the planes themselves and no 2 had the same camo pattern. Atleast not intentionaly anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> The only real 'guide' would be the planes themselves and no 2 had the same camo pattern. Atleast not intentionaly anyway.


thats not entirely true there are guidelines for camo application. You will see minor variations from plane to plane but noting that would change the proportions of each color or the pattern

http://www.cybermodeler.net/aircraft/f-4/images/df-st-86-11796.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The very FIRST F-15 Strike Eagle prototype was in Euro-One camo:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f15eproto.html
Then they decided to make the production models boring Gunship Gray.

The Isreali F-15s are purdy:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f15i1.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Israeli ones also differ quite a bit from the US airframes. I think Academy does make an Israeli bird but its a poor kit compared to the Revell E, which is very very good.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

^^ Would that be 1/72 1/48 or 1/32 scale?????


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

When I was in VF-211 we had four experimental camo schemes, one of which was straight out of SE Asia, circa '69/'70. Unfortunately I can't find any pics online, and that *#$%^[email protected]#$%@!* of an ex took all my Navy pictures with her when she walked out.


----------

